# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Ik eet altijd biologisch

## Leontien

> De belangrijkste motivatie voor Nederlanders om biologisch te gaan eten, is het welzijn van de dieren. Toch eten nog weinig mensen regelmatig biologisch. Dat blijkt uit het onlangs verschenen European Health & Nutrition-onderzoek van TNS NIPO.
> 
> Ruim vier op de tien Nederlanders (42 procent) zegt gevoelsmatig wel 'ja' tegen biologisch eten, maar het is nog geen gewoontegedrag.
> 
> Ook in andere Europese landen is het nog niet echt gebruikelijk om biologisch te eten.Duitsers en Italianen blijken de meest frequente gebruikers van biologisch voedsel te zijn. Meer dan een kwart van hen consumeert biologische producten op een wekelijkse basis. In Nederland wordt het minst vaak biologisch gegeten: twintig procent eet wekelijks biologisch.
> 
> In andere Europese landen worden biologische producten vooral gegeten omdat ze gezonder zijn. Daarna volgen een betere smaak en het welzijn voor het milieu als doorslaggevende redenen. Als Nederlanders voor biologische producten kiezen, wordt er vooral gekozen voor groenten (51 procent), eieren (48 procent) en vlees (42 procent). 
> 
> Voor Europeanen is prijs de grootste barrière voor het eten van biologische producten. 81 Procent van de Nederlanders die af en toe biologisch eten zegt vaker biologisch te zullen eten als de prijzen van biologisch voedsel omlaag gaan.




*Eet jij altijd biologisch en wat is daar de reden voor? Je kunt natuurlijk meerdere reden hebben, maar kies degene die het eerst bij je opkomt. Of eet je het soms, omdat je het niet altijd kan betalen. Of kun je het nooit betalen? Je kunt er natuurlijk ook niet over nadenken.*

Breng je stem uit en geef je mening!

----------


## Oki07

Melk, kaas en eieren koop ik biologisch. Vlees eet ik niet. Sommige groenten vind ik biologisch lekkerder, bv tomaten, maar dat hangt toch echt van de prijs af of ik het doe.

----------


## christel1

Eerlijk, ik kijk daar niet zo naar eigenlijk. Ja eieren ga ik soms op de boerderij halen maar dat zal het ook zijn denk ik. 
En ik vraag me ook altijd af, hoe kan je bewijzen dat iets echt op biologische wijze geproduceerd is. 
En als je het prijskaartje van biologische voeding bekijkt dan denk ik dat veel mensen dit niet kunnen betalen want het is verschrikkelijk duur, zeker het vlees en de groenten. De groenten zien er ook niet altijd smakelijk uit als ik het zo mag stellen. En met een groot gezin wordt het helemaal onbetaalbaar, behalve dan als je een eigen moestuin hebt en daar je groenten kan in kweken...

----------


## charmilla

Ik eet aardappelen en de meeste groenten biologisch. Vlees eet ik ook biologisch.
Ik vind gewoon dat het véél en véél lekkerder smaakt. Het doet me aan vroeger denken toen ik als kind bij m'n ouders at. Ik vind het absoluut niet onbetaalbaar. Het is maar welke prioriteit je hebt. Je kunt chips, snoep en nog meer dingen minder eten en dat geld bijleggen bij het biologische eten.

----------


## charmilla

> Ik eet aardappelen en de meeste groenten biologisch. Vlees eet ik ook biologisch.
> Ik vind gewoon dat het véél en véél lekkerder smaakt. Het doet me aan vroeger denken toen ik als kind bij m'n ouders at. Ik vind het absoluut niet onbetaalbaar. Het is maar welke prioriteit je hebt. Je kunt chips, snoep en nog meer dingen minder eten en dat geld bijleggen bij het biologische eten.


 ggggggggggg

----------


## christel1

Ik eet geen snoep, chips enzo en drink geen frisdranken....

----------


## Oki07

Het is jammer dat biologisch eten vaak zo prijzig is. Ik ben het met Christel eens dat mensen met een gezin dit vaak niet kunnen betalen. Ik ben opgegroeid met mijn moeder en zusje; mijn moeder zat in de bijstand en wij hadden toen heus geen geld om biologisch eten te kopen. En wij hadden ook geen snoep, chips of frisdrank in huis. Wij hadden roosvisee en kaakjes en als die oud waren versierden wij ze met boter en hagelslag. We aten wentelteefjes en "pizza" van onze oude boterhammen. Ik heb trouwens altijd gedacht dat dat speciaal voor mij en mijn zusje was om leuke dingen te maken en niet, omdat de kaakjes en boterhammen oud waren. Dat hoorde ik pas later.

Ik eet geen vlees en vis, omdat ik tegen de bio-industrie ben en het leegvissenvan de zee/kweken van vissen. Ik vind het fijn als ik weet dat de melkkoeien buiten zijn geweest, er geen stremsel bij mijn kaas is gebruikt en de kippen buiten hebben kunnen lopen. En ik kan het betalen, dus wat dat betreft makkelijk praten voor mij.

----------


## Luuss0404

Pap krijgt van een collega wel eens courgette of kastanjes uit hun tuin mee.
In de lente/zomer/herfst gaan we vaak langs boerderijen om biologische producten te kopen (eieren, groenten, kaas) en op de markten waar we heen gaan staat vaak een biologische kaasboer, een biologisch kraampje met kruidendingetjes, een biologisch kraampje met jam/honing ed... Is daar toch goedkoper dan als je het in de supermarkt biologisch koopt... 
Als het in de supermarkt goedkoper zou zijn en niet zoals vaak 2x zo duur als niet biologische producten zouden we het vaker kopen denk ik.
Ik eet zelf geen vlees dus dat valt al af  :Wink:

----------


## Ronald68

We letten er hier niet op, er kan dus wel eens iets biologisch tussen zitten. Maar niet bewust, dus soms...

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald,
Ach als we in de zomerperiode met de motor roeren komen we vaak langs boerderijen die producten aanbieden en is goedkoper dan gewone proucten in de supermarkt dus vandaar  :Wink: 
En op de rommelmarkt/braderie staan vaak van die kraampjes waar je meestal kan proeven en smaakt goed voor goede prijs dus prima  :Smile: 
In onze buurtsuper hebben ze ook weinig vegetarische en biologische producten dus kan ik er niet eens echt op letten, alleen allllls we naar AH gaan of de natuurwinkel (maarja daar is alles biologisch)

----------


## mammalou

Ik eet ook zoveel mogelijk biologisch .....aardappelen .....kip.. eitjes ..vis. en corn zo min mogelijk vlees .....en van kaasboertje schapenkaas .....jam ....en honing ....
De bloemen van liefde 
en begrip 
groeien niet in de tuin 
van ons verstand ,
maar in de tuin van 
ons hart .

----------


## Luuss0404

@ mammalou,
Mooi gezegde of gedicht!  :Big Grin: 
Als onze achtertuin betegeld is gaan webakken maken die als het goed is ook overdekt kunnen worden ivm winter, een bak met allerlei kruiden, een bak met groenten, een bak met fruit (Japanse bes ben ik zo enorm voor, die hadden we voorheen ook!) en een met bloempjes.
In ons vorige huis (20 jaar terug) hadden we een kleine kas met groenten en kruiden en fruitbomen, later hier in de tuin dus Japanse Bes, Appelboom en Perenboom (die of geen appels/peren gaf of mini's, denk dat ze op de verkeerde plek stonden).

----------


## dotito

Hier worden er soms biologische producten in huis gehaald. Is naar gelang waar ik naar de winkel ga. Soms staat er iets in promotie en dan neem ik dat wel mee. Verse tuinkruiden neem ik wel de bio van.

----------

